# Honey cranberry sauce



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Messing around in the kitchen today and decided to make some cranberry relish with honey as a sweetner. The first batch included orange juice and candied orange peel, along with a touch of cinnamon. The second batch is plain. Third batch will have 2 cups of frozen blueberries added. In all cases I substituted 1 cup of honey for 1 cup of granulated sugar while making 2 bag batches (24 oz of cranberries). 
There are all kinds of recipes online using honey or maple syrup as the sweetener. Seems more authentic and certainly tastes great.
What to do with all this cranberry sauce? Well, it cans nicely in a waterbath canner and a pint jar is perfect for a dinner of four or more.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice. Just gave me an easy way to incorporate some honey in our Thanksgiving dinner. Our daughter sugars, so her maple syrup goes on the squash. I don't really don't need more sugar, but exceptions must be made on Thanksgiving. J


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Fivej said:


> ... exceptions must be made on Thanksgiving.


 Thanksgiving is a time to say "thank you" to the bees too!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

JWP the substitution is 2 for 1 as in 2 cups of sugar for 1 cup of the honey, no worries if you like it sweet.
You inspired me to give the sauce a try.

GG


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

GG, I used 1 cup of sugar and 1 cup of honey. The recipe on the bag asked for 1 cup of sugar per 12 oz. bag. I was making double batches, 24 oz. of berries. Are you saying I used too much honey as a replacement for 1 of the cups of sugar? Should have used 1/2 of a cup?


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

JWPalmer said:


> GG, I used 1 cup of sugar and 1 cup of honey. The recipe on the bag asked for 1 cup of sugar per 12 oz. bag. I was making double batches, 24 oz. of berries. Are you saying I used too much honey as a replacement for 1 of the cups of sugar? Should have used 1/2 of a cup?


Right JWP, it is not equal, 

I do 1/2 for canning.

have a look at this:








Sugar to Honey Recipe Conversion Rules — Peachtree Road Farmers Market


By Chef David Jeffries.




peachtreeroadfarmersmarket.com





they say 3/4.
As well sugar has "space" in it where Honey is a liquid, so as long as it tastes good go for it.

GG


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Dang it, I should have done it by weight, not volume. Never even crossed my mind at the time. Really appreciate you letting me know (for next time). Bottom line though, everyone that had some loved it.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Never tried this before but looks tasty! I think I'm going to try this on Christmas eve since I've been looking around to try something new. Thank you/


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I tried this JW and also added blueberries. We didn't use as much honey but we like cranberries on the tart side. It was great. J


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

GG. Thanks for that link. I have been looking for sugar to honey conversions for priming sparkling hard cider. I went with a recipe that stated you need to use 15 to 20% more honey by weight . Well, its sparkling allright. When opened its like when the players shake the champagne when they celebrate winning the World Series. I am surprised I haven't had any turn into bottle bombs yet. Less would have been better. J


----------

